# Free Seat for $25000 Blackjack Tournament - win $10,000



## pjotter (Nov 26, 2009)

By using the links in this post you can get

o Free Qualifier seat for a £25,000 Blackjack Open - worth £13.75
o £5 Free
o 100% Match bonus

<<<<<< Win the opportunity to participate in the London Blackjack Open, a unique and high profile head-to-head Blackjack tournament this winter taking place in Leicester Square on January 30th 2010 with a guaranteed prizepool of £25,000>>>>>

Promotion from *CasinoRip* and *GameAccount* – licensed and regulated in the UK. Please note this is an Exclusive Bonus Offer: _Free seat for the £25,000 Blackjack Open qualifier is worth £13.75 and only FREE here_.

Check out *Exclusive Casino Bonuses* from Pay-fair.com.


----------



## edwardrufus (Sep 24, 2011)

The Grand Final slot and blackjack tournaments each offer $ 25,000 in cash prizes. The preliminary tournaments blackjack slot and each offers a cash prize of $ 2500. You may also qualify to play only 10 tournaments in either a blackjack table in a week.


----------

